

Ask HN: How many people are on HN? - peapod91

Just wondering if there were any released metrics or clever ways to estimate the volume of users looking at Hacker News (say at least once a week?). I imagine it is a high multiple of the number of posters&#x2F;registered users. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;trends&#x2F;explore#q=hacker%20news%2C%20hn%2C%20news.ycombinator.com%2C%20ycombinator%2C%20yc&amp;cmpt=q)
======
skram
Here's some data from Alexa:
[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/news.ycombinator.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/news.ycombinator.com)

~~~
sixQuarks
Alexa is not even close to being accurate on tech-related sites. A 3,000 alexa
rating on a non-tech related site means the site is attracting at least 3
million unique visitors per month.

My best guess is that HN attracts around 300k - 500k uniques per month.

------
S4M
I think the very best submissions got something like 2k points. Since those
are really interesting, I would assume a significant proportion of the readers
upvoted them, let's say 20%. It would mean 10k unique _registered_ visitors a
day. I don't know about the non registered visitors, but let's say for the
sake of guessing that they are 10k, that would be (very approximately) 20k
unique visitors a day.

------
dang
I haven't looked at the numbers. I should, but there are too many other things
to do, and we worry about quality more than quantity.

